# فهرسة وروابط المواضيع الهامة والمثبتة...بقسم هندسة السيارات



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 

إخواني الأعزاء بملتقى المهندسين العرب بجميع تخصصاتكم وإهتماماتكم 
نحمد الله ان من علينا بإفتتاح هذا القسم مباشرة 
بعد شهر رمضان المبارك 1430 هـ​ 
وسوف يتم فهرسة مواضيع السيارات وتصنيفها 
في هذا الموضوع ..بمشيئة الله .​ 

اسأل المولى التوفيق والسداد.​

1- المواضيع المهمة :​ 





أولا : المحركات (Engines)

How Car Engines Work​
ثانيا : مجموعة نقل الحركة (Transmission Systems)​




1-مقارنة بين القير العادي والقير الاوتومتيك
2-






ثالثا : الكهرباء والإلكترونيات والتكييف

كيف يمكن اختبار و صيانة و تشغيل أجهزة تكييف السيارات​




دائره التبريد والتكييف في السيارة​





 كيف يعمل جهاز التيربو في السيارة ؟ ‏(



12) 
​



كورس رائع من شركة تويوتا عن كهرباء السيارات ‏(



12345) 

​




​
رابعا : مجموعة الفرامل التوجيه والتعليق والإطارات (Brakes,Steering ,Suspension ,Tyres)





1- نظام فرامل Abs


خامساً : السمكرة والبوية : (Denting & Painting)​ 



سادساً : الشاسيه : Chassis ​ 
1- مكونات الشاسيه:الفرامل،مجموعة التعليق ، مجموعة التوجيه ، الإطارات​ 


سابعا : الصيانة وقطع الغيار​ 
1- معلومات لصيانه السياره...موضّحة بالصور​ 

ثامنا : عام ​ 


2- المواضيع المثبتة .​ 


مثبــت:اسباب ارتفاع حرارة المحرك ‏
مثبــت:موسوعة مواقع سيارات (ارجو التثبيت)​
مثبــت:أنواع مضخات الوقود الكهربائية في محركات البترول ودوائرها الكهربية​
مثبــت:مخطط لورشة صيانة سيارات​
مثبــت:برنامج تدريبى مجانى داخل المنتدى فى هندسة السيارات / جزء (1) (2)​
مثبــت:كيف يعمل الجير بوكس ( الجير العادي ) بالصور ‏​
مثبــت:مفاجأة لمهندسى السيارات ‏​
مثبــت:2-كيف تفحص أجزاء المحرك منهجيا- المكبس وحلقاته​
مثبــت:مواقع رائعة لمهندسى السيارات .. ادخل ولن تندم​
مثبــت:عروض مرئيه تجمبع محركات الاحتراق ‏​
مثبــت:الزيوت بشكل مفصل​
مثبــت:كيف تكتب موضوعا متميزا​
مثبــت:اسباب انحراف السيارة​
مثبــت:رادع الصدمات التلسكوبي Telescopic shock absorber​
مثبــت:إطارات السيارات والسلامة المرورية Tyres and Its Role in Traffic Safety​
مثبــت: أساسيات ميكانيكا السيارات (بحث شامل) ‏(



123)​
مثبــت: السيارة المهجّنة (Hybrid car) ‏(



12)
مثبــت: النظم الجديدة لتحسين أداء الفرامل ‏(



12)
مثبــت: ALternator (المولد بالسيارة)
مثبــت: الشرح الوافي لنظام الحقن الالكتروني L- Getronic في محركات البترول ‏(



1234)
مثبــت: سخونة محرك الاحتراق الداخلي ... الاسباب والعلاج ‏(



12345)
مثبــت: بالفيديو تعلم صيانة و تجميع محركات الاحتراق الداخلى ‏(



12)
مثبــت: أساسيات الكومبيوتر في السيارات Computer Fundamentals ‏(



123
مثبــت: الراديتر ( المشع الحراري) كيف يعمل!!أهميته!! 

مثبــت: Basic Electronics
مثبــت: الدوائر الكهربية لعناصر الحقن الالكتروني
مثبــت: كيف تفحص اجزاء المحرك منهجيا - عمود المرفق
مثبــت: ملفات فلاش وملفات باور بوينت عن الفتيس الأتوماتيك
مثبــت: {نظام الــــcvt الجديد} صندوق التروس الأوتوماتيكي الجديد
مثبــت: كيف تعمل أجهزة الكمبيوتر في السيارات.
مثبــت: INJECTION PUMP l<< from HYUNDAI >>l
مثبـت : موضوع مفيد عن سرعة دوران المحرك في السيارات ‏(



1 2)
مثبـت : منظومة التزيت والغرض منها
مثبـت : فرامل السيارات الثقيلة (الشاحنات و الحافلات):
مثبـت : حوادث السيارات: اسبابها وآثارها على المجتمع Car Accidents, Causes & Effects ‏(



1 2)
مثبـت : تحليل أسباب انهيار بطانة كراسي عمود المرفق(السبيكة) من مظهرها ‏(



1 2)
مثبـت : KOMATSU Hydraulic Exacavator Training


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الإخوة المشرفين على قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية​وقسم هندسة السيارات​الدكتور / محمد باشراحيل​المهندس / شكري محمد نوري​المهندس / نايف علي​المهندس / عبد الناصر عجوة​المهندس / العقاب الهرم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​لاحظت في العديد من الموضوعات التي شارك بها الإخوة المهندسين عدم التقيد بكتابة المصطلحات الفنية باللغة العربية ، وعلى سبيل المثل الكلمات التي تكتب في الموضوعات والكلمة المرادفة أو المعنى باللغة العربية هي كالآتي :-​موتور .. محرك​عمود الكرنك .. عمود مرفق​بستم .. مكبس​سنبر .. حلقة​سوسته .. نابض (طبعا ممكن كتابة نابض لولبي ـ نابض حلقي ـ نابض ورقي ـ نابض مخرطي .... وهكذا)​بنز .. مسمار​كامة .. حدبة وجمعها حدبات​وصلة كوبلج .. وصلة جامعة​رولمان بلي .. محمل دحروجي أسطواني أو كروي أو برميلي​جوان .. مانع تسرب (مانع تسرب زيت ـ ضغط)​كلاتش .. قابض (قابض إحتكاكي ـ قابض مخروطي ـ قابض مفرد القرص ـ قابض متعدد الأقراص ـ قابض إحتكاكي ذو طرد مركزي ـ قابض مغتاطيسي ـ .... وهكذا.​كوبلج .. قارنة​فرامل .. مكابح​كوريك .. رافعة​وفي قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية هناك من يكتب مثلا :-​خرط عدل .. خرط طولي​بنطة .. ثاقب​أليزوار .. برغل​سكينة مخرطة .. قلم مخرطة​شنيور .. إلة ثقب يدوية ـ آلة ثقب كهربائية​مضربيطة .. كفة قلاووظ أو كفة لوالب​وهناك العديد من الكلمات ، علما بأنني سبق أن كتب عدة تعليقات بخصوص كتابة المصطلحات باللغة العربية في موضوعات عديدة .. ولكنني وجدتها كثيرة وكثيرة جدا.​لذلك أنا عندي اقتراح إن يقدم الموضوع ويراجع فنيا ولغويا ، ثم يطرح في المنتدي ، علما بأنني أعلم بأن تطبيق مثل هذا العمل يتطلب العديد من المشرفين الأقوياء في اللغة العربية ، ولكنني أردت أن أنوه عن هذا الموضوع ، قد يكون هناك حل أفضل.​ويمكن كتابة هذه الملاحظة في مدخل كل قسم من أقسام المنتدى ..​*على الإخوة المشاركين بالموضوعات المختلفة عليهم التقيد بكتابة المصطلحات العلمية باللغة العربية ، وإذا تعذر إيجاد المصطلح العربي يكتب المصطلح باللغة الإنجليزية*​يجب علينا نحن العرب التقيد باللغة العربية ، حتى ترسخ في أزاننا ونتعود عليها.​وأنا بعتذر على الإطالة ، تقبلوا تحياتي واحترامي.​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​د.أحمد زكي حلمي​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 نوفمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،​ 
الأخ الكريم الدكتور أحمد زكي حلمي​ 
أشكر لك إهتمامك باللغة العربية ... وتعريب الكتب الهندسية... لغة القرآن ..
اللغة التي اختارها المولى سبحانه وتعالى..
للتعريف بمنهجه الرباني..​ 
هذا الكتاب الذي لايأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه تنزيل من حكيم حميد.​ 
هناك قسم خاص بتعريب الهندسة وهذا رابطه ::
تعريب الهندسة​ 
كنتُ عضوا في لجنة الهندسة والتصنيع / بالإتحاد العربي لمنتجي وناقلي وموزعي الكهرباء..
وكانت أحد مهام اللجنة هو التعريب .. وخاصة المصطلحات ..​ 
كما ان هيئة االمواصفات والمقاييس الخليجية .. لديها تعريب لهذه المصطلحات.. 
إلا انه من الضروري نشر هذه المصطلحات وتدريسها في الجامعات..
وما ذكرته صحيح .. إلا اننا نجد ان ترجمة او بالأحرى تعريب المصطلحات يختلف من بلد لآخر..​ 
هناك معوقات جمة في سبيل التعريب ..
وخاصة متابعة الجديد من العلوم الهندسية ..
حيث ان عجلة البحث العلمي سريعة جدا.. بل متسارعة ( من العجلة) للغاية..وجدتُ أن معظم بل كل الكتب المعربة أو المترجمة في مجالات الهندسة 
هي كتب عامة للأساسيات التعليمية في أفرع العلوم الهندسية 
ولم تصل إلى مرحلة متابعة البحوث الحديثة أو حتى المواضيع الجديدة..
المصطلحات الحديثة والجديدة في العلوم بمختلف أفرعها والتي بدأتفي السبعينات والثمانينات 
نتيجة التطور الهائل والتقدم في البحث العلمي ..أدى إلى إيجاد العديد من المعادلات الجديدة للظواهرالفيزيائية..
مثل Rheology ، Viscoelasticity ، الخواص اللاخطية للمواد ، طرق التحليل العددي
Finite Difference Method ، Finite Element Method ،، وغيرها..
والتي لم تتطرق لها الكتب العربية .. بالأحرى لم نستطع مواكبة التقدم العلمي ..وبقيت كتبنا قابعة في القديم ..
وإن وجد جديد فهو يدور في فلك القديم...أي أن ما لدينا الآن إنما هو ما أكل عليه الدهر وشرب بالأحرى :
بالي OBSOLETE​ 
الأخوة الأعضاء منهم الطلبة الذين يدرسون باللغة الفرنسية والإنجليزية..
وعند متابعة التحصيل العلمي في الماجستير والدكتوراه ..
وخاصة في الدول المتقدمة يحتاج المرء لدراسة وإتقان اللغة الأجنبية ايًا كانت..
لذا علينا الأخذ بهذه الإعتبارات ..​ 
ان معظم المواضيع التي يطرحها الأعضاء هي باللغة الإنجليزية إلا القليل..من الصعوبة بمكان ان نقوم بمراجعة المواضيع..
ويعتمد ذلك على العضو في البحث عن المصطلح المرادف باللغة العربية..​ 
كل الأخوة المشرفين يقومون بهذا العمل تطوعيا وإختياريا..​ 
أقدر إهتمامك وحرصك على لغة القرآن ..​ 

جزاك الله خيرا ..وبارك فيك.​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز الدكتور / محمد باشراحيل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكرك على ردك السريع ، وكنت أود قراءة المشاركات المختلفة للإخوة الأعضاء بالمصطلحات الفنية والهندسية باللغة العربية ، ولكن يبدو إن تطبق ذلك على جميع الأعضاء بالدول العربية بلهجاتهم المختلفة .. قد يكون صعبا ، عموما بارك الله فيك. وشكرا لتجاوبكم معنا.
مع تحياتي وإحترامي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 نوفمبر 2009)

> مع تحياتي وإحترامي ،،
> د.أحمد زكي حلمي


 
مشكور... بارك الله فيك...


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (19 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## حسين فاضل عبدالله (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكل المشرفين على قسم هندسة السيارات


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## yassindl (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بالتوفيق لكم


----------



## مازن عزالدين (27 نوفمبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مازن عزالدين (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ياسرالسامرائي (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 فبراير 2011)

نحن والله نتمنى ذلك لاننا فعلا نلاقي بعض الصعوبات في فهم اكثر المصطلحات التي يذكرها قسم من اخواننا من مختلف الدول العربي وبلهجات بلدهم مما يصعب علينا الرد على قسم من استفسارتهم حول مختلف المواضيع التي تطرح في المنتدى 
تقبلوا تحياتي وتقديري لكم جميعأ


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (4 أبريل 2011)

لك كل الش:20::20::20::20::20:ــــــــــــــــكر الاحترام


----------



## ahmed mekaneka (9 أبريل 2011)

ارجوا من المهندسين الكرام ان يفيدنى احد بهذا الموضوع
كيف يممكننى اداره محرك كهربائى عن طريق بطاريه
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## génei (21 أبريل 2011)

1000 chokran


----------



## عصام عطوه (3 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

من فضلكم عندى مارش تيوتا بيلقط ويدور المحرك ولا يفصل الا بفك الكابل من البطاريه
مش عارف اعمل ايه ورحت للكهربائ وصلحه وعمل تانى 
ياريت برجاء الافاده وتعريف العطل او السبب وشكرا


----------



## meto101 (6 أغسطس 2011)

الله يوفقك لما فية الخير ...


----------



## alfariss (8 أغسطس 2011)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (25 أغسطس 2011)

*
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (25 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (25 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (29 أغسطس 2011)

*thankssssss*


----------



## محمدكردس (7 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## نوح 1988 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

مششششششكورين د محمد


----------



## نوح 1988 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع مميز


----------



## نوح 1988 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع عملاق بارك الله فيك


----------



## نوح 1988 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد دورة لصيانة السيارات لاني مبتدا بالصيانة


----------



## deroo (15 سبتمبر 2011)

raaaaaaa23
yslmooooo


----------



## محمد عوض الله عبد (23 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق الهجرة (10 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية يا أخي


----------



## سيف المعتصم بالله (26 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز نشكرك على المعلومات القيمة وعندي سؤال على بطاريات السيارات اريد تفاصيل عن هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سلام الحلي (31 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
يسرني جدا الانضمام الى هدا الموقع المتميز و بارك اللة بجهود العاملين علية
ارجو ارشادي الى بحث موجز عن الادوات والمعدات المستخدمة في عمليات السمكرة و التشغيل اليدوي 
للمعادن على ان يبين البحث شرحا موجزا عن كل ادات و يمكنني طباعتة من الانترنيت
مع فائق الاحترام


----------



## المدامغة (5 مارس 2012)

الشكر الجزيل و الوفير لكل من ساهم بهذا الانجاز الرائع والمدهش ووفق الله تعالى الجميع


----------



## فلاش2006 (24 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## génei (2 أبريل 2012)

مشكور احي


----------



## lesnar_f5 (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## amr habib (20 يوليو 2012)

ممتاز شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## amr habib (27 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا شكرا كتير ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## GOSEF (28 أبريل 2013)

ماافضل الاجهزه لبرمجه ecu لبرمجه بروسسور mc68hc11f1 = بروسسور st10f275 كونترول bosh


----------



## 0 مستكشف 0 (22 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_amr20102001 (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## waelazzaz (6 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## waelazzaz (6 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## momen70 (4 فبراير 2015)

بارك اله فيك على هذا المجهوود


----------



## ابوعلى عبدالله (4 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

موضوع مميز


----------

